# San Jose RC



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open is a tight in-line quad gradually fading up a slope from left to right with two retired. All marks are thrown right to left, and they are thrown in order from the longest on the right to the shortest on the left. The flyer is the second bird down and the second longest mark. There are trees and bushes separating the gunners and marks. The long right hand mark and the second shortest marks are retired. In the valley separating the line from the hillside where the marks fall, there is water enroute to the two shortest marks including a large stand of tules and a large mound enroute to the long mark. I was helping marshal the Am so I did not see a lot of the dogs run, but they seemed to be picking the marks up in a variety of orders and very few were getting them clean. Several that I watched ended up going back to old falls as their hunts brought them close to an earlier mark. They will not finish tonight and will resume in the morning.

The Amateur was a triple with two retired. There were lots of mounds and ponds of running water enroute to all marks. The first bird down was the longest up the middle thrown right to left in front of a row of trees. The right hand bird was thrown second also from right to left just before what looked like a small dike where the land dropped off behind it. The gunner retired downhill at a corner of a dike. The flyer on the left was a walk our flyer, hidden until after the second bird was down. It was shot left to right. Many dogs backsided the second righthand gunner and many went wide to the right on the middle mark as the wind was blowing left to right. 34 dogs were called back to the land blind.

1,2,3,4,6,7,10,12,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,23,25,27,31,32,34,35,36,38,39,42,44,45,46,48,50,51,53,56

The land blind was a no-see-um send after which the handler could move to the top of the dike. The line went across running water, up over a mound, along the edge of another mound past the flyer crates and beyond. The end was difficult especially as the sun dropped low and the handlers were in shadow and the dogs couldn't see the handlers.

I'm waiting for callbacks as the darkness descends. There is no cell or broadband service in the campground and I don't want to be left up here in the dark, so I will probably have to wait until tomorrow to post the callbacks.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Once again great description of test. Bet you would be a good judge!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

Jeff Bartlett said:


> Once again great description of test. Bet you would be a good judge!!


I agree with you!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

I second that! Thank you. Judy, awesome descripton as always!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Great description...Good Luck!!!

Judy


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qual Callbacks to the 4th series (10 dogs):

1,2,3,4,5,10,11,12,17,19

Amateur Callbacks to the 3rd series (29):

1, 3, 4, 6, 7, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 20, 23, 25, 27, 31, 32, 34, 35, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45, 46, 48, 51, 56

The Amateur water blind is a no-see-um start with a dry pop, over a rise, drop down into a ravine, back up to a dike, down into the water, tight along the shore, past two stumps in the water and several grassy spits to a point. Just before the point, the dog can see some decoys and the gunner in a white coat hidden until then behind a tree. The blind continues off the point across another stretch of water and onto land. The dog disappears at several places including for about 20 seconds on the way into the water. So far all are doing the basic blind.


----------



## Don (Apr 10, 2011)

Any news on the open?


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Judy Myers said:


> Amateur Callbacks to the 3rd series (29):1, 3, 4, 6, 7, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 20, 23, 25, 27, 31, 32, 34, 35, 38, 39, 42, 44, 45, 46, 48, 51, 56
> 
> The Amateur water blind is a no-see-um start with a dry pop, over a rise, drop down into a ravine, back up to a dike, down into the water, tight along the shore, past two stumps in the water and several grassy spits to a point. Just before the point, the dog can see some decoys and the gunner in a white coat hidden until then behind a tree. The blind continues off the point across another stretch of water and onto land. The dog disappears at several places including for about 20 seconds on the way into the water. So far all are doing the basic blind.


Hubby just called. The Amateur water blind is over. He saifd only 11 out of the 29 are back.
Cross your fingers, our 3 yr. old Sally is one of them. They are now setting up the water marks (at 12:30). Don thinks he and Sally will run at around 3 p.m. as she is far down on the list to run. If she doesn't make it, so be it. We are proud that she made it to the 4th series. Don thought the water blind was a good one, but a tough one. A lot of good dogs got picked up or dropped on the water blind. Heck, a lot of good dogs got picked up or dropped yesterday in the Amateur. Now they are down to just 11. 

Helen


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

helencalif said:


> Hubby just called. The Amateur water blind is over. He saifd only 11 out of the 29 are back.
> Cross your fingers, our 3 yr. old Sally is one of them. They are now setting up the water marks (at 12:30). Don thinks he and Sally will run at around 3 p.m. as she is far down on the list to run. If she doesn't make it, so be it. We are proud that she made it to the 4th series. Don thought the water blind was a good one, but a tough one. A lot of good dogs got picked up or dropped on the water blind. Heck, a lot of good dogs got picked up or dropped yesterday in the Amateur. Now they are down to just 11.
> 
> Helen


Helen - any other info on other dogs???


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

judy and Trek in the AM after that blind?


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't know who is left in Am 4th - Helen only posted her dog


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry everyone. I had to close my laptop quickly to run the water blind and I must have done something and my computer wouldn't start when I tried to post the Am and Open call backs. Had to go back to my motorhome and restore it. Then my broadband clip on broke. Not having a good day.

Open Callbacks to the 2nd which is a double land blind across the hill through the old marks with bird crates from the flyers in there and a remote send on the second blind:

1,4,6,8,9,12,13,16,17,21,24,25,31,32,34,35,45,46,48,50,51,52,53,57,59,60,61,62,68,69,71

Amateur Callbacks to the 4th which is probably over by now and I'll have to find out the placings:

7,10,12,14,16,25,34,44,46,48,51

The only thing I heard from the Qual was that Eric Fangsrud and Odin had the only clean round in the final series.

I'll see what I can find out about the Am and Qual placings. Sorry about the delay.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Fred Warf said:


> Don't know who is left in Am 4th - Helen only posted her dog


Fred, I replied but it didn't go up. Don't know what I did wrong. Don was in a hurry to drive over to watch some of the Derby. He was told 11 dogs were back in the Am and he was one of them, but he did not get any names. He was off to see one of our puppies run his first Derby. 

Sorry, 
Helen


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Alls I know is that damm zellner won the amature w/Mr Pirate 
Congratulatins bud ya ya ya


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

The Amateur was the Gary Zellner and Chad Costa show ... Pirate, Pink, Kimber and Hoot. Or it was Pirate, Pink, Hoot and Kimber. Not sure about 3rd and 4th. 

The RJ - our young Sally. Another trial next weekend, hopefully another chance at the big time.

Helen


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

helencalif said:


> The Amateur was the Gary Zellner and Chad Costa show ... Pirate, Pink, Kimber and Hoot. Or it was Pirate, Pink, Hoot and Kimber. Not sure about 3rd and 4th.
> 
> The RJ - our young Sally. Another trial next weekend, hopefully another chance at the big time.
> 
> Helen


Heeellleeen was it hoot or pink lol come on hoot


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Mr. Costa was 2nd and 3rd, Hoot, Pink or versa visa


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

congratulations Chad. Pink and Hoot are two of my favorites 

Laura


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

They announced all the placements and callbacks at the barbecue last night but I wasn't there. Finally got them this morning.

Qual Results:

1st Odin - A. Fangsrud/E. Fangsrud
2nd Deek - Costa/Costa or Adams
3rd Lady - Graafstra
4th Roper - Bechtel/Totten
RJ Riley - O'Bannon

JAM's 1, 3, 4, 10


Amateur Results:

1st Pirate - Zellnet
2nd Hoot - Costa
3rd Pink - Costa
4th Kimber - Zellner
RJ Sally - Graves

JAM's 12, 14, 16, 46, 51


Open Callbacks to the 3rd Series which is a long water blind with two islands to cross and the wind making it difficult (many pickups):

4, 6, 9, 12, 16, 21, 24, 25, 32, 34, 35, 45, 46, 48, 50, 52, 53, 57, 59, 60, 62, 68, 69, 71


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Way To Go Eric And Odin On Your 1st Place In The Q!!
Armand, I Know You Can't Wait To Get To Ca. To See Your Young Boy Odin.
Congratulations!


----------



## redroverretrievers (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey Judy, 

I just want to Thank you so much for your posts. It is killing me not being able to be at the trials, but the next best thing is being able to keep informed as to what the tests are and how everyone is doing. It means alot to me. Thanks again. Great job


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

Any Derby news? Would love results. Thanks.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I left after the Open finished the 3rd so I can only pass on what I saw on Facebook posted by Lynn Moore.

Open:

1st Pink - Costa
2nd Riser - Hatch
3rd Fen - Johnston/Fangsrud
4th Dutch - Vanderzanden/Fangsrud
RJ Huck - Johnston/Fangsrud
Sorry, no info on JAM's

Derby:

1st Lefty - Ahlgren
2nd Grace - Crannell/Patopea
3rd Dove - Luray/Fangsrud
4th Dog unidentified - Patopea
RJ Cody - Costa
Again no info on JAMS's


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

That Chopper x Keila litter, if it keeps going like it is going, will have to be talked about as one of the great litters of all time.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to our training partner Chris Hatch for his 2nd in the Open with his young bitch Riser. You are knocking on the door!

Congratulations to Mary Ahlgren and Lefty for their Derby win! 

Helen


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

Judy thanks for all your great details and posting of results. 

Eric, congratulations to YOU and---Fen, Dutch, Huck, Odin and Dove. What wonderful weekend for you and your clients. Keep on keeping on....


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Chad cleaned house!!! Nice job mr. Costa!


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

junfan68 said:


> That Chopper x Keila litter, if it keeps going like it is going, will have to be talked about as one of the great litters of all time.


Congrats to Chad and Pink on a great weekend from sister Karma

Gar


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats Chad, what a weekend!!! And way to go with the Jam on Dylon's first Derby!


----------

